# Torque Antriebe



## GFI (2 Juli 2011)

Hallo Forum Mitglieder,

wir suchen einen geeigneten Torque Antrieb, als Ersatzantrieb für eine Kugelmühle, der jetzige Antrieb hat ca. 500 kW (ca. 30 Jahre alt) und 
ein Getriebe 1:10. (max. Drehzahl 150 U/min).

1.) Wir hat schon einmal Torque Antriebe in dieser Dimension eingesetzt?
2.) Ich habe auch einmal im Bereich Extrusion, spezielle Torqueantriebe gesehen, 
     welche sich aus mehreren Antrieben (Modulare  Bauweise)    
     zusammengesetzt sind (internen z.Bsp. 4x20 kW), doch leider ist mir der
     Name des Lieferanten entfallen (müsste eine deutsche Firma gewesen sein)?

Für Tipps uns Lieferantennamen vorab danke.

Gruß GFI


----------



## mc_bear (4 Juli 2011)

GFI schrieb:


> Hallo Forum Mitglieder,
> 
> wir suchen einen geeigneten Torque Antrieb, als Ersatzantrieb für eine Kugelmühle, der jetzige Antrieb hat ca. 500 kW (ca. 30 Jahre alt) und
> ein Getriebe 1:10. (max. Drehzahl 150 U/min).
> ...




Hallo GFI

zu 2)

der Lieferant ist Knödler-Getriebe, die Viermotorenantriebe heissen GMC.

Ob es leistungsmässig hinkommt weiss allerdings nicht.

Gruss
Mc Bear


----------



## rheumakay (5 Juli 2011)

500 KW ist ja schon mal ne Hausnummer .
Versuchs mal bei Bosch Rexroth.
Die haben gleich passend zum Motor den entsprechenden FU.
Am Besten dort mal mit dem Service/Aussendienstler reden..


----------



## offliner (5 Juli 2011)

Dann gibts auch noch Siemens Torque Motoren (bei der Leistung wohl die HT-Direct), oder Oswald... Oder auch Kombination aus Torque und Planetengetriebe, dann kann der Motor etwas weniger üppig ausfallen...


----------



## Cassandra (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo GFI,

muss der neue Antrieb länger als 30 Jahre halten?
Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle keine Umkehrlose aufweist?
Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle sehr „dynamisch“ beschleunigt?
Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle sehr genau positioniert werden kann?
Hat ein Geologe den Vorschlag mit dem _Torquemotor_ unterbreitet? 

LG Cassandra


----------



## GFI (6 Juli 2011)

> muss der neue Antrieb länger als 30 Jahre halten?



20 Jahre sollte er schon halten



> Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle keine Umkehrlose aufweist?





> Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle sehr „dynamisch“ beschleunigt?


Nein


> Ist es erforderlich, dass die Kugelmühle sehr genau positioniert werden kann?


Eine Positionierung ist schon notwendig, aber nicht sehr genau.



> Hat ein Geologe den Vorschlag mit dem Torquemotor unterbreitet?



Nein wie kommst Du darauf?

An welchen Motor denkst DU?

Gruß GFI


----------



## Cassandra (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo GFI,

wenn der alte Motor ca. 30 Jahre alt geworden ist, kann die Auslegung ja nicht so schlecht gewesen sein.  

Bei den Kugelmühlen, die ich kenne, kommt es darauf an, beim Anlauf und Stopp die Mechanik zu schonen. Ansonsten soll das Ding einfach nur drehen – ohne selbst viel  Energie zu verheizen...

Das sollte mit einem normalen Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor und einem Sanftanlauf oder Frequenzumrichter zu schaffen sein.

 Bei der Leistungsklasse  lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, einen Fachmann oder Frau ins Haus zu holen!
 
LG Cassandra


----------



## GFI (7 Juli 2011)

> wenn der alte Motor ca. 30 Jahre alt geworden ist, kann die Auslegung ja nicht so schlecht gewesen sein.


das stimmt, doch der jetzige Motor ist ein Hochspannungsmotor, es gibt eine sehr spezielle Kupplung und zum positionieren einen Hilfsmotor.
Das ganze ist mit dem Monstergetriebe auch nicht sehr effizient.


> Das sollte mit einem normalen Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor und einem Sanftanlauf oder Frequenzumrichter zu schaffen sein.


Das haben wir auch überlegt, doch wenn man das Getriebe und die Kupplung
auch wechseln möchte könnte eine Torque Lösung in Betrachtung kommen.

Gruß GFI


----------

